# Portsmouth Ferry stopover recommendations please



## Exu (Apr 17, 2017)

On Monday 15 May we will arrive in Portsmouth at 20:45 in the evening from Santander. Has anyone experience of a decent stopover not too far (e.g. up to 30 minutes) from the ferry terminal that they can recommend please?

Similarly we have to return to the ferry terminal by 06:45 on Saturday 24 June so need a stopover nearby. Again any recommendations please?

Thanks,

Exu

P.S. We have a 7.5m motorhome towing a 4m trailer with a Smartcar.


----------



## csd4t (Apr 17, 2017)

Couple of pub stopovers up the Meon Valley, less than 30mins we stayed at the Bold Forester in March however it's apparently up for sale so no food but Aspalls cider and crisps was fine, very friendly staff and locals, plenty of room for your MH


----------



## Roger Haworth (Apr 17, 2017)

Nice free flat unrestricted car park a few hundred metres from the ferry port at: N50.81585 W1.09135


----------



## gypo (Apr 17, 2017)

Roger Haworth said:


> Nice free flat unrestricted car park a few hundred metres from the ferry port at: N50.81585 W1.09135



Is this the big open area in front of the check in Booths? 
Thanks
G


----------



## Roger Haworth (Apr 17, 2017)

gypo said:


> Is this the big open area in front of the check in Booths?
> Thanks
> G



No - it's off Whale Island Way: Google Maps

I think it's a WC POI.


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 17, 2017)

Roger Haworth said:


> No - it's off Whale Island Way: Google Maps
> 
> I think it's a WC POI.



I can confirm that it's just beside the bridge to Whale Island .
Might be quite crowded for a big rig,tho. We're only 6.2m and get in and out easily.
The locals use it overnight and it seemed quite full between 8pm and 8 am.
Sorry to hear about th Brave Forester, it's A C&CC CL.
The old landlord used to waive the fee if we dined in at night.


----------



## csd4t (Apr 17, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> I can confirm that it's just beside the bridge to Whale Island .
> Might be quite crowded for a big rig,tho. We're only 6.2m and get in and out easily.
> The locals use it overnight and it seemed quite full between 8pm and 8 am.
> Sorry to hear about th Brave Forester, it's A C&CC CL.
> The old landlord used to waive the fee if we dined in at night.



No CL there now just lots of new houses


----------



## Exu (Apr 18, 2017)

*Portsmouth Ferry Stopovers*

Thanks for the recommendations and comments re the Whale Island Way car park. Looking at it closely on google Earth I am not sure I would dare to use it as with the trailer behind, we need either a "drive through" (which this isn't) or enough width to swing round in one. My rig is on a Fiat Ducato chassis and has a pretty good turning circle but even so this car park seems a bit small for us to manage.


----------



## gypo (Apr 18, 2017)

Check and see if you can park on the port, you me able to if you have an early sailing.
If like to know also as I have an early sailing in June. I should get in that poi posted above tho.

Cheers
G


----------



## Exu (Apr 18, 2017)

*Portsmouth Ferry Stopovers*

Has anyone used 
            CR Portsdown Hill 2 (B2177)
at    50°51'12.79"N    1° 3'32.92"W

Looking on Google earth this seems to be a large car park with separate in and out - so seems to be a "drive though" very suitable for our long rig.

It is only 15 minutes from the ferry.


----------



## mygrassisblue (Apr 21, 2017)

Tesco in Whitely shopping centre has free parking after 6 pm.
Close to Portsmouth but not the quietest stopover.


----------

